# CONDITIONAL LOVE FOR FISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 16, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - July 12th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Bryan M. and his two sons were here again today to try their luck at the trout. They caught some today, but it just wasnâ€™t as fast or plentiful as yesterdayâ€™s trip. But everyone enjoyed their day out on the water, and thatâ€™s what counts the most! Hopefully, a lot of good memories were made while on their very first visit to Bay Flats Lodge. Hope yâ€™all can come back again soon!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Weâ€™ve seen solid limits of trout this week, with the reds still playing hard to get! It wonâ€™t be long, however, before the higher tides begin rolling in, and the reds will start showing up again in mass numbers! Ready to enjoy the weekend off!






​
*FRIDAY - July 13th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - We had another good day here on the water as my crew of three caught a limit of solid speckled trout this morning. The fish are cooperating, as well as the weather, so get on down here and get in on the fun at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina! We look forward to seeing you soon!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Return customers from the Austin area finishing the day with limits of trout and a bonus red! They won $750 in their companyâ€™s tournament this afternoon for having the biggest trout, and they headed back home with some cash and filets! Hope to see yâ€™all again next time!






​
*SATURDAY - July 14th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - The Jason T. party of five experienced a great morning of catching hungry trout while wading some really nice water under this morningâ€™s clear sky. Everyone recognized their trout limits, and they even had enough energy left to try their luck at the redfish, which have been somewhat hit-n-miss these past few weeks. They picked up one nice red, but the size of their trout today more than made up for the elusive reds. Everyone enjoyed the day!






​
*SUNDAY - July 15th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Sometimes one fish can make all those casts worth it! David with a bruiser 32â€ redfish caught on a 1/4 ounce gold spoon while wading in knee-deep water. Doesnâ€™t get much better than that!






​
*CONDITIONAL LOVE FOR FISHING​*Itâ€™s common for us all to get caught up in the moment once weâ€™ve discovered a producing location, and to take the easy way out the very next day, or even the next weekend, by re-visiting the exact same spot. Remember to always take mental note of what is going on around you next time you locate a strong bite in any one given place. The fish are generally stacked in that vicinity for a reason, so itâ€™s up to you to determine why.

Notice the wind direction and strength at the time, and mentally record what the tide happened to be doing at the time that you got into the fish. What was the water clarity? Were the majority of the strikes taking place at the edge of a water color-change â€" the area where muddy water was meeting clear green water? Did the bite come off of a hard sandy bottom, or were the fish congregated over mud, shell, grass, or a mixture of any of these? What was the bait situation like in that spot where you got into them yesterday? Did there seem to be never-ending herds of mullet segregated up and down the entire shoreline? And were the baitfish seemingly active, or were they simply there in an un-nervous type presence? Did you happen upon the fish in the cooler morning hours of the day, or did that even seem to be a factor on that particular day?

All of these, and others, are questions you must attempt to recall the answers to next time you decide to re-visit yesterdayâ€™s successful playground only to find that fish arenâ€™t wanting to play anymore. So, next time this happens to you, stop and take a moment to look around you. Absent of any major weather, structural, or environmental changes over the course of your absence since your last visit, the chances are great that the fish havenâ€™t moved too terribly far from where they were before.

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was a great guide! We had a good time, and we will definitely be back! - *Craig P. 7/15/18*

Great place and great location, and Capt. Perry Rankin was a great guide! - *Chad M. 7/13/18*

The welcome and orientation was great! Fished with Capt. Nick Dahlman. He was outstanding - very nice young man! Very nice all around! - *Edward A. 7/13/18*

The food was wonderful, and very well prepared! I had an absolute blast and really enjoyed the Lodge and visiting with Randy, and with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Cody Spencer while fishing! Such a great attitude by everyone who I crossed paths with! - *Whitney T. 7/13/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate onshore flow expected through Monday, with predominately moderate conditions over the southern bays and southern near shore coastal waters during the afternoon and early evening hours. A weak to moderate flow will persist Tuesday through Friday. Drier air across the region will result in negligible rain chances this week.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 90.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Jul 16, 2018 by Layne C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Sandwich's were awesome! Evening meals were excellent, best pork chop I have ever had! Appetizers were very good. Rooms were great - clean and comfortable! - Layne C. 7/16/18

Jul 16, 2018 by John M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Came back with a boat load of fish - awesome time with Capt. Jason Wagenfehr! Had steaks for dinner - really good seasoning and marinade! Good job! Clean bed, and cold A/C - perfect! - John M. 7/16/18

Jul 15, 2018 by Craig P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was a great guide! We had a good time, and we will definitely be back! - Craig P. 7/15/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

This is why these two guides are some of the very best fishing guides along the Gulf of Mexico inland waters. 

Jul 17, 2018 by Dustin R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Simple and innovative check-in process that went quick and smooth - we were in our rooms before we knew it! Great fishing experience from start to finish with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk. His boat was well taken care of, and he put us on top of the fish throughout the day! Great atmosphere outside for appetizers, and the food was simple, but great! Dinner was more than enough - pork chops to die for! Breakfast was perfect for any ride on the water, and lunch was perfect for quick bite and get back to fishing! Staff was top-notch from start to finish! Inside and out, Bay Flats Lodge had everything covered! - Dustin R. 7/17/18

Jul 17, 2018 by Steve L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was great! I've fished with a number of guides across the US, and I thought Capt. Jason was one of the best! He let us fish, but was always right there to help, answer questions or correct us if we were doing something wrong! - Steve L. 7/17/18


----------

